# 973 schwinn paramount



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 17, 2012)

*1973 schwinn paramount*

I just bought this and am in love. I have never ridden a bicycle like this.


----------



## curtis odom (Mar 18, 2012)

You did good. Clean it up mechanically, get some decals and you have a fine classic rider.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the decals from the guy I bought it from. This bike was ordered like this. I was told this bike was used for three years and upgraded to aluminum. The bike sat for about thiry years until the guy I bought it from found it. I am not sure if the paint is original??? I was told it is. I have went over this bike with a magnifiying glass and can not see any signs of repaint or wrench marks on the nuts and bolts. either way I really really dig it


----------



## rhenning (Mar 20, 2012)

973s are really nice bikes and I have one of its cheaper brothers a 564.  You should be aware that even though they were designed by the Paramount Design Group (PDG) they never were Paramounts or even called Paramounts.  Opps my mistake and by looking at the picture I see you ment you had a 1973 not a 973 Paramount which is a real Paramount.  Roger


----------

